
Open source is dead. The cloud has killed it - rmason
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-amazon-lambda-could-be-the-worst-thing-to-happen-to-open-source/
======
detaro
Please don't editorialize submission titles, especially not to make them more
click-baity.

